# Switching Between Tuners



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

I currently have DirecTivo, but I was at a family member's house who has DirecTv's DVR service and I could not figure out how to switch live TV between the 2 tuners? My family member was not sure how to do it either. On my DirecTivo, I just push the down arrow to switch between the 2 live tuners and stil have access to both buffers. How do I do the same thing on DirecTV's DVR?


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

You dont it is not possible to swap tuners on DirecTV's DVR.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

They do not have dual live buffers - the one thing I miss.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> They do not have dual live buffers - the one thing I miss.


Seriously? Makes no sense.

Tell me this, does a show still buffer on tuner 1 if I'm recording something on tuner 2 (assuming I'm not recording tuner 1, just watching live)?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes. The only thing missing is the ability to switch tuners between shows you're not recording, and even that can be worked around.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

stevel said:


> Yes. The only thing missing is the ability to switch tuners between shows you're not recording, and even that can be worked around.


Looks like it can be worked around, but that's not the only thing missing. No Wishlists. No 30-second-skip button (DirecTV's DVR has a much less convenient 30-second FF button).


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Dnamertz said:


> No 30-second-skip button (DirecTV's DVR has a much less convenient 30-second FF button).


 I turned on my HR20's 30-second skip and it will stay on even after reboots.

-Robert


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Looks like it can be worked around, but that's not the only thing missing. No Wishlists. No 30-second-skip button (DirecTV's DVR has a much less convenient 30-second FF button).


Actually I find the 30 slip much better than the 30 skip.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I know that in some of the CE releases, there was a way to turn slip into skip. I don't know if it made it into a national release. Personally, I don't care, since I use neither, but I have no objection to slip.


----------



## MeBeJedi (Jan 6, 2008)

stevel said:


> Yes. The only thing missing is the ability to switch tuners between shows you're not recording, and even that can be worked around.


Pray tell how this is possible? I just "downgraded" from TIVO to a DirecTV H-22, and I really, really miss this.

I also miss being able to specify days/times for repeat recordings.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I recent firmware revision (0x029b) has now made it possible to switch between a recording and live TV be using the PREV button.
See http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...-notes-hr20-hr21-hr22-r22-verison-0x029b.html for details. However, I don't know if the H22 is included with this upgrade.

There is a manual way to schedule recordings.


----------



## MeBeJedi (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I'll look into that.



JimSpence said:


> There is a manual way to schedule recordings.


Not the way I want to. I want to record The Daily Show at 11:00 a.m. the day after the new show airs. There's a few days where other shows conflict with this schedule, but I can catch a later repeat. On TIVO, I can specify M-F at 11:00 to 11:30. If I do "Repeats" with DirecTV, won't it record _ALL_ the repeats?

*[EDIT]*

Hmmmm....where do I find the version number of my software? Is that possible?

*[EDIT]*

Okay, figured it out. I appear to have V.029B, but the PREV button doesn't switch between tuners.

Sucks.....


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The PREV button doesn't switch between tuners, but between a tuner with live TV and a playback of a recording. That recording could be one that's in progress. It's not a great compromise, but better than nothing.

With manual recording you can select M-F at a specific time.


----------



## MeBeJedi (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay, I figured it out. I needed to set the recording for repeating. Hate learning new menus.


----------



## MeBeJedi (Jan 6, 2008)

Nevermind...


----------

